# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Wysypka na dłoniach, podniebieniu, stopach, piętach .

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Od tygodnia boli mnie gardło . Dostałem dwa dni temu antybiotyk (Duracef 1g), bo okazało się, że mam ropne zapalenie migdałka. Straszny ból przy przełykaniu . W dzień wizyty u lekarza wyskoczyła mi wysypka na  dłoniach, podniebieniu, stopach, piętach . Biorę Flonidan (3-ci dzień) Wysypka powoli znika -> widać na zdjęciach . Na lewej ręce mam 16 takich krostek, na prawej 12, na stopach 7-9 sztuk . na podniebieniu 5 ( wczoraj było 10) . Dodam, że te krostki jak były takie mocniej zapalone to kuły . Nie szło normalnie chodzić, bo tak kłująco-bolało . Żeby tego było mało na języku zrobiły mi się po bokach "bułki" i boli mnie po bokach język . 

Link do foto ->  http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7...aaaaaaaaaw.jpg

Błagam o pomoc !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyczyną takiej wysypki może  być pokrzywka uczuleniowa, czyli reakcja na jakiś alergen np. w tym przypadku, leku. 
Polecam pic rozpuszczalne wapno. Jeśli wysypka nie ustapi to musisz sie ponownie zgłosić do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzięki. właśnie też tak myślę, ale ta wysypka wyskoczyła przed 1-szą wizytą u lekarza ( a co za tym idzie przed antybiotykiem ) . wcześniej brałem IMMUNARON, ALASKAN I RUTINOSCORBIN ( po jednej tabletce dziennie - razem ) tak na odporność  < -- może to mi zaszkodziło --> brałem to przez 12 dni może  ( po jednej tabletce dziennie) .

Czy to możliwe, żeby dopiero po 12 dniach wystąpiła alergiczna reakcja ? a może mam jakieś przewitaminizowanie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! I jak udało się wyleczyć tą wysypkę? Ja mam identyczne krosty na dłoniach do tego podwyższone ciśnienie, temperaturę do 38 stopni i ból gardła.. co to może być?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Mam identyczne objawy: drobne pęcherzyki na dłoniach, stopach i czerwone krostki na podniebieniu. Nie zażywałem żadnych leków, więc to na pewno nie jest alergia na leki. Nie mam gorączki ani żadnych innych objawów, a krostki przy dotyku kłują jak małe igiełki. Dermatolog nie ma pomysłu co to może być: wykluczył grzybicę i zakażenie bakteryjne, mimo to zapisał jakiś antybiotyk do pryskania. Może ktoś miał podobne doświadczenia, jak sobie poradziliście?

----------


## dytko

Coś, co wyglądało podobnie miała moja mama na dłoniach i stopach. Miała tego bardzo dużo. Wyglądało okropnie. Chyba nie miała w buzi nic, no i nie miała gorączki. W jej przypadku było to uczulenie, wydaje mi się, że na jakieś amweyoswskie koncentraty do prania czy zmywania. Zniknęło samo po jakimś czasie, wcale nie takim krótkim. Chodziła z tym do lekarza i dostawała jakieś smarowidła ale kiepsko pomagały.

----------


## agaton

Witam Was. Wydaje mi się, że to może być reakcja alergiczna organizmu na jakiś silny detergent. Miałam coś podobnego. Moja dermatolog mówiła, że to też może być spowodowane stresem. Mi te bąbelki pękały. Pani doktor mówiła, że to egzema alergiczna. Dała jakąś maść i pomogło. Ja bym Wam radziła po prostu iść do dermatologa (jeśli Wasz nie ma już "pomysłu" co to może być, lepiej znajdźcie nowego/.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

http://www.witrynawiejska.pl/strona.php?p=1891&c=7992 - może to być to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

choroba bostońska tez to mam najpierw goraczka puzniej bol gardła a teraz wysypka na dłoniach stopach i jamie ustnej

----------

